# overflow pipe problems



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

Any suggestions on how to solve this problem would really be appreciated. Our overflow pipe is 48" in diameter and drops to about 20'. It was installed almost 40 years ago. It is now very rusted and appears paper thin. I see a small leak about 8' down and am afraid the pipe is going to cave in. Help.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow that is a heck of an overflow pipe!Sounds like u need a trackhoe


----------



## garryc (Jan 21, 2006)

Here's a thought. If you go down to where it comes out and dig it out say about 20 feet. then cut it off and weld a plug in. Then pour some concrete around that plugged end. Then compact clay soil back in the entire trench. Then put in an over the berm drain with an anti siphon that goes to the bottom of the pond. That could be one pipe or several.


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

My brother had a similar issue a few years ago where his did rust out and lowered his pond 3 feet. His drain pipe goes under his asphalt driveway. With no other access to his house, digging it up was really not an option. His original drain pipe was 16" with a 24" bell at the water level.

We were able to stuff 5 - 13' sections of 12" Sch 40 pipe up thru the original pipe and insert it into a new 45 degree coupler and standup pipe and pour a cement slury between the 2 pipes. We blew up a couple of inner tubes between the pipes at the end to keep the slury from running out. Working fine today.

We ran a heavy rope through the original pipe and tied it to a 2x6 that help pull the new sectione of pipe through while a couple of guys and the other end where pushing the pipe through.

He lives in the Mohican area (Loudonville) if you would like to see what we did.


----------



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas. Gary, if we went with the over the berm drain idea, then we are eliminating the old stand pipe? I'm thinking we would have to form up the inlet and fill the entire pipe with concrete. Rednek, the pond is 10 minutes away from Perrysville. I think I will take you up on your offer. I'll give you a call. Good idea on the trolling weights by the way. I guess I am trying to figure what would be the least expensive way to go. The cost of the concrete would be the biggest expense. Did you guys bring in a pumper truck? Thanks again!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

A couple of years ago I used a concrete pump to pour some new piers for a bridge. I think it was about $700 for 5 yds of class C highway concrete. I would expect it to be at least a couple of hundred less for what your doing.

You may be a good candidate for a siphon system. They're generally made of inexpensive PVC, draw stagnant water off the bottom of the pond and can carry large amounts of water for their size.


----------

